# Xcode, GCC, C et norme C99 ...



## maxetlu (21 Mars 2007)

Bonjour !

Actuellement en L1 Informatique nous apprenons le C. Etant sous mac j'utilise naturellement Xcode qui fonctionne nickel (suffit de choisir Standard Tool) ...

Mais j'ai une question : je souhaiterais compiler mes logiciels avec la norme C99. La sélection de la norme se fait par le bouton Info->Build->Collection:Language->C language dialect : C99 [-std=c99] ...
Mais cette manipulation doit se faire à chaque création de projet ...

Existe-t-il un moyen de rendre sa sélection par défault lors de la création d'un projet ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Zeusviper (21 Mars 2007)

recompiler gcc lui meme en mettant C99 en choix par d&#233;faut.

mais je doute franchement de l'int&#233;r&#234;t de la chose, surtt que gcc ne g&#232;re tjrs pas compl&#232;tement cette norme aux derni&#232;res nouvelles..


----------



## maxetlu (21 Mars 2007)

Je sais j'en entendu parlé que GCC v.4 ne supportait pas complètement cette fonction mais en cours on nous recommende très fortement par exemple de déclarer les variables locales des boucles for dans les boucles et non pas avant ... Or cette fonctionnalité a été ajoutée avec la norme C99 ...
Merci de ta réponse rapide


----------



## ntx (22 Mars 2007)

Compile ton programme en C++, ça donnera les mêmes possibilités.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2007)

maxetlu a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Actuellement en L1 Informatique nous apprenons le C. Etant sous mac j'utilise naturellement Xcode qui fonctionne nickel (suffit de choisir Standard Tool) ...
> 
> ...




```
$(CC) -ansi  -c arch.c $(CFLAGS) -o $(BUILDDIR)arch.o
```
normale il reste encore des parties non ISO99 (de moins en moins:: suivant les versions )
donc cela ne serait pas tr&#232;s malin de le rendre auto


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (2 Avril 2007)

Si ce ne sont pas des gros projets, pourquoi ne pas faire un Makefile ?

Il suffit de passer l'option de compilation : std=c99


----------

